# Taxes Business Deduction Uber Fees...



## UberMacTN (Jan 21, 2017)

So I've been thinking about this in the way all of this works for us. We all are independent contractors of UBER Corp. We use their service to receive rides. We pay a % back to them on each ride as fee for using their platform. In my case they take %25. I wish I started earlier. Lol

*So can we deduct the fees that they charge us a business expense on our taxes? Sounds plausible to me in the way this all works. *

Some of you veterans please chime in. I'm very interested to see your thoughts? Or is this something you are just doing already on your taxes?

QUESTION #2

I'm a part time guy who Ubers the shit out of it after my regular 8-5. The company I work for pays for my cell phone. But likes to charge me as I go over with DATA. Most of these overages are associated with UBER.

*Can write off the DATA as a business expense as long as they provide a receipt from my company for the charge against my pay check? *

Appreciate all your savy veterans input here. First taxes I will file for UBER from the last year.

As always driving in circles- Mac


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberMacTN said:


> So I've been thinking about this in the way all of this works for us. We all are independent contractors of UBER Corp. We use their service to receive rides. We pay a % back to them on each ride as fee for using their platform. In my case they take %25. I wish I started earlier. Lol
> 
> *So can we deduct the fees that they charge us a business expense on our taxes? Sounds plausible to me in the way this all works. *
> 
> ...


*So can we deduct the fees that they charge us a business expense on our taxes? Sounds plausible to me in the way this all works.*
Yes
*
Can write off the DATA as a business expense as long as they provide a receipt from my company for the charge against my pay check?*
Yes, you can deduct the business % portion of the data expense. You need to break down how much of the overage charge was for personal and how much for business and come up with a % for business use. You can't deduct the data used watching youtube videos while you're waiting for a ping but you can deduct the data for the Uber app in other words.


----------

